# Badlands Superday Backpack



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Badlands Superday Backpack and hydration system. Love this backpack just looking to get something bigger. I have used this pack for day trips, and also a 2 night backpacking trip. The pack is in great condition.

Asking 100.

Call or text me anytime with questions. Thanks!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

SX2 said:


> Badlands Superday Backpack and hydration system. Love this backpack just looking to get something bigger. I have used this pack for day trips, and also a 2 night backpacking trip. The pack is in great condition.
> 
> Asking 100.
> 
> ...


Where in Utah are you?


----------



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am in Logan during the week. And Cottonwood Heights/SLC on most weekends.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## SX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

*SOLD*

Sold.


----------

